# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σκούπες & Σκουπάκια >  προβλημα με σκουπα bosch

## κωστας μαστορας

γεια σας εχω την ηλεκτρικη σκουπα bosch logo 2000 watt παλια εκανε θορυβο και σταματησε να δουλευει την ελυσα και ειχε σκαλωσει ενα κουμπι απο παλτο.το εβγαλα και δουλευε 1 χρονοαργοτερα ξαναχαλασε πατω το κουμπι περνει μπροστα και επειτα δουλευει για 5 λεπτα και κανει ενα γκουπ και σταματαει η μηχανη τσουεουφλαει αφου κρυωσει δουλευει κνονικα
πειτε μια λυση την εχω λυμενη στο σαλονι

----------


## ezizu

Προφανώς κόβει από θερμικό.
Έλεγξε αρχικά τα απλά πράγματα. 
Κοίτα μήπως έχει γεμίσει -στουμπώσει  η σακούλα, ή μήπως έχει βουλωμένα τα φίλτρα  αέρα.
Και στις δύο παραπάνω περιπτώσεις είναι λογικό να ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία του μοτέρ, λόγω της μειωμένης κυκλοφορίας αέρα.

----------


## geoponic

καταρχην ελενχε το θερμικο στο μοτερ αν κοβει αφου την εχεις λυμενη με τηνμ διαδικασια που σου ειπα και στο πλυντηριο μπορει και μα μην κοβει αν ειναι ζεστο πολυ  το μοτερ

----------


## neo24gr

καλησπερα σε ολους.
εχω και εγω μια σκουπα που οταν την ανοιγω ρεταρει και ακουγονται σπυνθιριζμοι.
την ανοιξα και την εβαλα μπρος και ειδα πως βγαζει φλογες ο ροτορας εκει που ειναι τα καρβουνακια.
γυριζει δηλαδη ,αλλα αργα και δημιουργηται ενα τοξο ρευματος απο το ενα καρβουνακι στο αλλο και ρεταρει.
τι φταιει?

----------


## xsterg

μηχανικα ειναι ενταξει το μοτερ? ρουλεμαν η ευθυγραμμιση?μην εχει ανοιξει η υποδοχη του αξονα?

----------


## cosecon

Σε δικη μου με ιδιο προβλημα ειχε φρακαρει το ρουλεμαν και ειχε φαει την πλαστικη φωλιά....
Τελικα πηγε ανακυκλωση γιατι το μοτερ ηταν πανακριβο.

----------


## xsterg

> Σε δικη μου με ιδιο προβλημα ειχε φρακαρει το ρουλεμαν και ειχε φαει την πλαστικη φωλιά....
> Τελικα πηγε ανακυκλωση γιατι το μοτερ ηταν πανακριβο.


ετσι. σε μερικες περιπτωσεις το κοστος του μοτερ φτανει περιπου το κοστος της σκουπας οποτε δεν συμφερει.

----------


## κωστας μαστορας

Το πρόβλημα βρέθηκε όταν έβγαλα το μοτέρ την η φορά δεν έχωσα καλά τους ακροδέκτες οπότε δεν κάνανε καλή επαφή μετά άλλαξα ακροδέκτες δουλεύει άψογα

----------


## xsterg

καλα σκουπισματα λοιπον...

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Σε δικη μου με ιδιο προβλημα ειχε φρακαρει το ρουλεμαν και ειχε φαει την πλαστικη φωλιά....
> Τελικα πηγε ανακυκλωση γιατι το μοτερ ηταν πανακριβο.


Που το πέταξες να πάω να το μαζέψω  :Tongue2:

----------

